# Betrayed



## Ghostduck13 (Apr 4, 2014)

This is my first post and I'm only here because I don't know what else to do. I found out on January 25th of this year that my wife of 2 years was having an affair. I was suspicious for a long time but like the idiot I am I believed her when she said nothing was going on. I never had any reason not to trust her, she was and still is my world. 

How long it went on.
I work really hard to provide for our family. At first she told me it happened one day when I was gone on a business trip. I had caught them kissing under my own roof with me there. It took all my strength to kindly ask him to leave and not beat the crap out of him. I confronted her that night and found out they had slept together one during my business trip. The next night the whole truth came out and she told me they had been sleeping together since the beginning of November. I was shocked and destroyed. It has stopped since the 25th of January (to my knowledge) 

What I did:
I told her that I still wanted to be with her. I consoled her and held her while she violently sobbed about everything she had done. I told her things would have to be different because I didn't feel cared for. 

Why I am so hurt: 
I am not a boastful guy, there is no reason for you to believe me but I think I am a great husband. I take care of my wife, cook for her every night, clean the house and often feel like I am the only one who takes care of things around the house. I even changed my diet to match hers after we discovered a few food allergies she has. I work my butt off to provide for her and protect her. Our sex life has been on a decline after our 1 year anniversary. Here is the thing, our intimacy is always fireworks, every time. The frequency is getting less and less. I always feel like I have to coax it from her. Even after everything that happened. I am crushed because I have to beg for it but she gave it to this other guy multiple times a week for months!? Also I have a good body, am way more attractive than this other guy, I am further in my career and he is an immature jerk. The list of grievances goes on....I won't waste your time with them all.

What do I do?
I love this girl with everything, I have shared these feelings but I feel like she is too selfish to notice or care. She even bought books to help our marriage but has long since stopped reading them just like I predicted she would. She is my world, how do I get her back? How do I stop hurting? My wife means so much to me, how do we move on?


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

She violently sobbed?! Un huh. Was she remorseful, or just upset because you discovered her adultery?  You've only been married 2 years?!!! Hell, man, the ink is barely dry on your marriage license! I know you think you love her, but it really doesn't sound like she feels the same way about you. Think about this VERY carefully. From what little you've said, it sounds like you're a true "beta" male. You do everything for her in addition to working your a$$ off. She needs to know right up front that you're not going to put up with this unbelievable betrayal. ANY MORE indications that she's fooling around with this guy (or anyone else for that matter) and you're done.


----------



## Ghostduck13 (Apr 4, 2014)

thummper said:


> She violently sobbed?! Un huh. Was she remorseful, or just upset because you discovered her adultery?  You've only been married 2 years?!!! Hell, man, the ink is barely dry on your marriage license! I know you think you love her, but it really doesn't sound like she feels the same way about you. Think about this VERY carefully. From what little you've said, it sounds like you're a true "beta" male. You do everything for her in addition to working your a$$ off. She needs to know right up front that you're not going to put up with this unbelievable betrayal. ANY MORE indications that she's fooling around with this guy (or anyone else for that matter) and you're done.


Thanks for your reply. I told her that if there is even any hint of her with other guys I'm walking. No hesitation. Trust me the 2 year thing was a huge dagger to me. I was her first and only (until November) and the whole thing started before we celebrated our 2 year anniversary. In fact, I planned a huge trip for our 2 year anniversary at a super romantic place and she wanted to go home early because she "wasn't feeling well." (Our anniversary is in December)


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

File for divorce.

You are way too nice to her.

She is walking all over you, and only two years.

Get out now, and find someone new. Do the 180 and tell her to go be with the OM.

You will not nice her out of this. She has probably taken it underground.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Not even two years in and she's and already cheating? Didn't see any mention of any sort of hysterical bonding post D-Day, which would be bad.

Any kids? If not... RUN!!! GTFO!!! Seriously. Kick her to the curb, file for divorce, and move on.


----------



## Ghostduck13 (Apr 4, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Not even two years in and she's and already cheating? Didn't see any mention of any sort of hysterical bonding post D-Day, which would be bad.
> 
> Any kids? If not... RUN!!! GTFO!!! Seriously. Kick her to the curb, file for divorce, and move on.


We did have some great bonding for about 3-4 weeks. I feel like it's subsiding now though, you guys really think there is no hope?


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

Ghostduck13 said:


> We did have some great bonding for about 3-4 weeks. I feel like it's subsiding now though, *you guys really think there is no hope*?



Ghostduck13, it's hard to say if there's a hope or not. But the fact is that the risk of the same happening again is very high. Considering your current situation it's rather clear that your wife has no respect for you as her husband. 

You need to keep in mind that today you're the only person affected by her infidelity but if it happens again, let's say 5 or 10 years from now, there're likely going to be kids involved and they always suffer the most in such situations. What will you do then? Will you give her a third chance for the sake of keeping your family together?

And finally.... don't assume that her current affair is over only because she told you so. You need to investigate it a bit.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

adriana said:


> Ghostduck13, it's hard to say if there's a hope or not. But the fact is that the risk of the same happening again is very high. Considering your current situation it's rather clear that your wife has no respect for you as her husband.
> 
> You need to keep in mind that today you're the only person affected by her infidelity but if it happens again, let's say 5 or 10 years from now, there're likely going to be kids involved and they always suffer the most in such situations. What will you do then? Will you give her a third chance for the sake of keeping your family together?
> 
> And finally.... don't assume that her current affair is over only because she told you so. You need to investigate it a bit.


^ Pretty much all that...


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Ghostduck,

You don't have any kids with this woman, so you need to save yourself now before you're raising some other guy's bastard who just happens to look just like you. Divorce her.

Also, you need to learn about how to deal with women. A good start would be to figure out where you are on the _sexual status ladder._


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> We did have some great bonding for about 3-4 weeks. I feel like it's subsiding now though, you guys really think there is no hope?


You said that she is selfish and that she betrayed you with less than 2 years of marriage. In addition, you said that she is subsiding on the bonding after being caught after replacing you with another man.


Is there hope? Well it is hard to say this is no hope but I can say that you have a giant of a mountain to climb. Your wife has some serious character flaws. If you have no children then you are very lucky this did not happen after you had children because it is much harder when you have children to make a move to get better.

*You may be in such shock that you are willing to compromise in order to not face the fact that your wife is a serious risk to your emotional health.* In addition, your wife has deliberately chosen to disrespect you in the most damaging way. You also want relief from this devastating blow to your self esteem so you are not the best judge of what to do right now.

*Assuming you have no children, I would divorce her and then wait for several years to see how she reacts*. Anyone can “violently sob” for the first week or two. Is she sobbing because she has damaged you so much or because she is so disgusted with her Character flaws, or a combination of a hundred other things? Trying to find out the whys can last for years or decades. Even if you find out the why, now you have to see if she is going to change her character flaws.* Do you want to keep your emotional health in the hands of a woman like your wife for years and/or decades that have serious flaws?*

Divorce her and then you can let time and her actions tell you what the right thing for you to do. If she cannot wait for years or do the work to prove to you that she will not destroy your emotions again then she is a danger to your well being.
*That being the case then you are much better off without her.*

*If she shows you for years that she is truly remorseful and has really addresed her character flaws then you can decide if you want to take her back*.


----------



## jack.c (Sep 7, 2013)

Just to understand a little bit more... you said she was your first and only, how about you? did you have any relationships before her?


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Ghostduck13 said:


> This is my first post and I'm only here because I don't know what else to do. I found out on January 25th of this year that my wife of 2 years was having an affair. I was suspicious for a long time but like the idiot I am I believed her when she said nothing was going on. I never had any reason not to trust her, she was and *still is my world. *
> 
> How long it went on.
> I work really hard to provide for our family. At first she told me it happened one day when I was gone on a business trip. I had *caught them kissing under my own roof* with me there. It took all my strength to* kindly ask him to leave *and not beat the crap out of him. I confronted her that night and found out they had slept together one during my business trip. The next night the whole truth came out and she told me they had been sleeping together since the beginning of November. I was shocked and destroyed. It has stopped since the 25th of January (to my knowledge)
> ...


The bolded part is why she doesn't respect and love you anymore!
The more she cheats on you, the more you console and do things for her. 
You let her walk all over you and she realized that eveytime she chooses to do something wrong she knows you'll be there for her to protect and forgive her. 

In a few words, she took you for a fool and still is doing the same thing.

Us women, don't respect guys who let us walk all over them and if we don't respect them, we don't love them ..as a result we don't sex them.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello Ghostduck and sorry that you are here.

Having read your posts so far here are my observations:


You don't really know your wife so you should not trust her. Less than 2 years into a marriage and she has itchy feet. Also you being her first probably means she realised she did not get to play the field enough so watch out for more to come and for her current affair continuing.

You are a nightmare - you cook and clean for her and put her on a pedestal - she pays you back with sleeping with someone else! You actually catch them together in your house and politely ask him to leave!!! You then cry and tell her you want her back without her doing any heavy lifting! What's wrong with you? You really need to work on manning up for future relationships.

The combination of the above two points tells me that this "relationship" is over and you definitely should divorce and thank your lucky stars that you found out when you did. Maybe you can date her in five years time when she has grown up.

Protect yourself and get out of there fast.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

> I told her that I still wanted to be with her. I consoled her and held her while she violently sobbed about everything she had done. I told her things would have to be different because I didn't feel cared for.


That is nothing to be proud of. You will look back at this line in a few months and will be ashamed of who you were. 

Who was the OM ? How did you catch them kissing ?

She is not crying for you. She is crying for herself.

You are very likely a white knight(Google it)


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Your wife is not who you want her to be.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Your wife is not ready to be married. She may never be. In any case save yourself from a future of regret and heartache. File for divorce and find yourself a woman that values you.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

No kids? Get divorce, sell the house and never look back.

Banging other dudes is a no-no.

So you caught her kissing another guy under your own roof, and you didn't pound the living SH!T out of him then and there? At that point you lost your wife for good. She had zero respect for you then, less now. Dump her NOW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

The person you have described is a person that has put the other person on a pedestal way above themselves and worship at their alter. That is not a marriage, a marriage is a commitment by two equal individuals to love and support one another. In this situation there is only one committed individual. While barely out of the honeymoon phase, she is already cheating. She is sobbing uncontrollably for reconciliation and offers makeup sex for a few weeks and now you are back to begging like a dog at her table for scraps. Is this really the person you want to be? No woman will commit to a man she doesn't respect. For someone to respect you, you have to respect yourself. I don't believe you have to be a jerk or macho-man, but can't let folks treat you poorly. 

I don't tell folks to divorce, that is a decision only you can make. However, it is hard to see a long term relationship working with this woman. I see little respect from the situation you have described. Since you haven't been married long, you need to think seriously about reconciliation. Still if you decide to try, then you will need to have her reveal all passwords to media and devices. Review them carefully for more information that you don't already know. Then you will need to get into counseling to try and resolve the issues. My guess is she will be less than honest with you about what happened. Make sure that you are honest and true to yourself.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> Hello Ghostduck and sorry that you are here.
> 
> Having read your posts so far here are my observations:
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Yep. You should still be in the honeymoon phase of your young marriage and you guys should be mating like bunnies. Going cold on you sexually this early on is a really bad sign. 
She apparently feels like you're not the one for her.
Her crocodile tears are dredged up for your benefit. Well, that and her dismay over being found out. Spoils all her sweaty naked fun with someone who was not you.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

First, it might be helpful to read the books mentioned here-No more Mr. Nice Guy and His Needs,Her Needs which will open your eyes a bit.

Your wife-'your world' is a cheater who walks all over you.
You are a good provider, work in the day and also cook and clean for her? And what does she actually do? 

Two years in a marriage is a very short time and she has already cheated; the likely hood that she will do the same again is high.
Do not believe a word she says about not seeing him again, she is probably hiding it better.

Have you got full transparency and passwords to her phone, computer, etc? Have you put a VAR in her car? 

You are too nice for her, you need to move from the beta position to an Alpha male to avoid this in your next relationship, this one may well be over.
And if you think it is hard to make a clear cut now, think what it would be like a few years down the line with kids to consider.....


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Another victim, why is it people do these things not even to the vested part of marriage. I mean year one is the glow, year two possibly starting a family if not already. Year three possible routines. I say routines in terms of work, kids, school not yet but close. By year five all those things that you should be working on, when you first dated. Boundaries, aspirations, wants, needs, desires, common goals. Everything that unites two people to make a marriage, not the crap that destroys it. I'm sorry but part of me thinks this story is fishy. You walk in and see them kissing. I call BS on that. Any normal person that walked in and saw that would go ape s***! You being nice about it sounds like a lot of self control, that's good. Not me, somebody is going to walk away, with a limp. Not sure which person that would be. Let me be clear, I don't condone violence, but there are basic caveman stuff, that would take affect. You can't stop it. Myself, he leaves she packs and she leaves as well. She stays gone for at least a week. That gives you ample time, to come to your senses and a make a conclusion as to how you move forward. Two years, no brainer. There are plenty of woman who would not pull this crap that induces sooo many emotions at one time. It spins the head and you don't know which way is up. You came here for a reason, you are looking for answers. Or just someone to listen. If this is real, then here is the bottom line walk away, I think you can do better. The plus side to this is that there is no children involved, you are lucky. Take that luck, repair your heart, mind and soul. Then pick up the pieces of your life and go find your girl, that won't pull this crap. They are out there. Good luck.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You consoled her while she violently sobbed? Guess what, buddy...SHE OWNS YOU!

She only "sobbed" because she GOT CAUGHT, she is NOT sorry that she hurt you.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

I stayed with my WW for many reasons, #1 being the kids. That being said, had we had no kids, I would have been gone.

If I were you, I would not stay, but to each their own....

Second, since you have decided to stay....do yourself a favor and take that woman off the golden pedestal you have put her on.

She doesnt respect you. How can she? You sound like her damn servant who worships the ground she walks on. You consoled her on dday? That says it all right there.

I dont trash anyone for their decision to stay or leave. Its a personal choice. However, unless you change your tactics, you will fail again and again. 

So stop treating her like a goddess. Stop having this woman as the center of your universe.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

BTW, nothing you wrote leads me to believe her affair is even over.


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

2nd wedding anniversary she's rushing home to OM? 
You will be reminded of it on every wedding anniversary you have with her. 

You caught them in your house??? 
Better sell it then because you won't forget that either. 

Have you told your family and friends?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Ghostduck13 said:


> I love this girl with everything, I have shared these feelings but I feel like she is too selfish to notice or care.


Your love isn't worth a cent because it is directed towards someone who doesn't care about you. 2 years and having an A? If you reconcile and stay with her, somewhere down the line she'd do it again and leave you. The worst thing that can happen now is you having kids with her. 

I was married for 4 years. Wife had an A and I left. It's not because I didn't love her or I wasn't willing to fight for my marriage. It's because I love myself more to go through something like that again. If someone doesn't believe I deserved her loyalty, she doesn't have the right to be with me.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Very, very sorry for you. Sounds like your wife is possibly terribly selfish, or immature. May also suffer from "disinhibition". 

The reason I feel so bad for you, is that I see myself (from many years back) in you.

I found out 20 years later that my wife was in an affair. The heartbreak and betrayal is horrible. At that time, she behaved somewhat like your wife. Had I found out then, I don't know what I'd have done, but certainly would have had problems breaking off because of our child, and my own fears of failure, change, and humiliation. Not a good place to be.

Whatever is indeed going on with her needs to be drug out into the open, so you can figure out if she's actually capable of being a devoted wife. Tough situation. Also, you'll have to do a lot of self-examination to decide if you are capable of living with this, and continuing to participate in the marriage. Adultery is and always has been a valid reason to end a marriage.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

We see a lot of BS's that have made the mistakes you have. It's not that unusual when you're so traumatized by the devastation. If you had found this site right after d-day, and followed the advice, you could have avoided most of them. But that's in the past. 

You still have an opportunity to make the decision to change course and give yourself the best chance to save your marriage, *IF* that's what you decide to attempt. 

But in that regard, from what you describe, I don't have a good feeling about your wife. Cheating so blatantly, this early in the marriage is most often a bad omen for things to come; and your beta behavior before and after D-day has exacerbated the situation. The advice to cut your losses and divorce her now, is reasonable.

That said, if you want to attempt R, you will have to be willing to end your marriage to have a "chance" to save it. You'll have show her that you're strong and uncompromising. You'll have to give her consequences and she'll have to accept them. You'll need to find your anger and use it constructively to increase your resolve. And most importantly, she will have to demonstrate in every way, that she is genuinely remorseful and will stay that way. 

Frankly, I'm not sure you are at that point. But if you are, post again and let us know. I and the other willing posters will help you through the steps. But keep in mind, there will continue to be posters who will encourage you to divorce now instead. That's OK. I can't argue with them.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you were the owner of a store and you caught someone stealing from your cash register; what would you do? Would you let them "sob" to you and then let them back in your store? Of course not...

Your wife is a "thief"! She stole your marriage away from you. You are young with no children...chin up, step forward and move on. She has showed who she is to her core...


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Ghostduck13 said:


> I never had any reason not to trust her, she was and still is my world.
> 
> She is not your world!!! You have been been kicked in the nutz and have no clue right now. I have been there. You are trying to hold on to something that does not exist in your imaginary world. Why she did crushed your world. A cheater does not deserve to be "YOUR WORLD".
> 
> ...


She is "my world" only in your fantasy world. She has no respect for you. When this happened to me my counselor told me over and over again that my wife had no respect for me. I now understand what that means. No respect means she does not give one hoot about you and I will wager that this afair will continue if it has not already stopped. Until she respects you there is little hope of this marriage working out.

1. Get tested for STD's
2. Don't make hasty decision about the relationship at this time. You have been kicked in the nutz and you are dazed. You reacted by grabbing onto your wife looking for security and it is a false security. Some folks do this out of fear, insecurity and hosts of other reasons. Back off and reaccess.
3. Stop with the I love you's etc. Your wife does not deserve this right now and it is not about her. Right now you have to put things into perspective.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Ghostduck,
> 
> You don't have any kids with this woman, so you need to save yourself now before you're raising some other guy's bastard who just happens to look just like you. Divorce her.
> 
> Also, you need to learn about how to deal with women. A good start would be to figure out where you are on the _sexual status ladder._


Ghost you say you are better looking than him?
Go find someone better and read married mans sex life primer this will help.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Thorburn said:


> *She is "my world" only in your fantasy world. *


It took me Dday #2 to understand this fact. Hope OP gets it sooner.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

WhiteRaven said:


> It took me Dday #2 to understand this fact. Hope OP gets it sooner.


We have various reactions when this crap hits us. 

Some will end the marriage without regret, without pleading, it is just a deal breaker and it is over. You cheated=goodbye.

Some will blame themselves for their partner cheating. 

Some will react as the OP did. Out of weakness, hurt, being stunned. 

And I could go on with some other examples.

I know about being patheltic. And consoling a cheater when they are outed is patheltic. I understand it, but it is a poor way of dealing with a cheating spouse.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Thorburn said:


> We have various reactions when this crap hits us.
> 
> Some will end the marriage without regret, without pleading, it is just a deal breaker and it is over. You cheated=goodbye.
> 
> ...


In this scenario, the one who really deserves your love, compassion, sympathy is you. Replace 'us' with 'I'. Really hard to do, but it's the best thing that can be done.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

You do understand that you probably have been intimate with her right after she had sex with her lover. She even had no problem kissing this guy around your house where you caught him. This indicates to me that she probably screwed this guy in your home as well.

She has made a complete fool out of you after only being married for two years and putting your health at risk for STD's. Where is your self-esteem and self-respect? Her actions show that she has absolutely no respect for you and your marriage. She is using you to pay the bills. IF YOU DO NO RESPECT YOURSELF THEN WHO WILL? The fact that you are staying with her after two years of marriage shows that she was correct in playing you for a fool.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

cheating 2 years into a marriage?
Consider it a gift...walk before you waste another 2-10 years with her...she will cheat again

run like the wind


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Feigning illness to come home early from your anniversary trip to see OM? I don't think they make red flags any bigger than that.

That said, if you are still inclined to try and make it work, do yourself a couple of huge favors:

1.) Use a condom. Prevent pregnancy and reduce your risk of an STD. (You don't want to bring a child into this for at least a few years now).
2.) Stop catering to her. Set some ground rules. Either she works and makes more money than you, or she becomes Betty Crocker / Suzie Homemaker rolled into one. (You will find out really fast if she only wants you for the easy life you provide or not by making her carry her own weight). 

Those are both reasonable requests. If she quacks about them, then you know you are wasting your time with her. If she is understanding and aplogetic and steps up and starts working her ass off. Well, then maybe you have something worth the pain.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Think we scared Ghost away?


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

You’ve been seriously emotionally injured, and you need help. Your wife is your strongest emotional connection, so it’s natural that you turn to her for help and healing, even though she is the one who intentionally inflicted your injuries.

Ghost, the pain will pass. Your hurt will heal. You’ll be able regain your logic and ration. When you do, you’ll be like many of the rest of us: you’ll never see your wife in the same way again. You’ll lose a measure of love and respect for her. You’ll never be able to fully trust her again. You’ll heal alright, but you’ll always carry the scars.

This is a life-changing event, Ghost. Reconciliation is hard. HARD! It’s a commitment to carry the burden of your wife’s betrayal for the rest of your life.

Two years and no kids? There are always options, but there’s only one “right” thing to do here.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Do these things ASAP:


Procure and read a copy of Married Man's Sex Life Primer by Athol Kay
Procure and read a copy of No More Mr. Nice Guy by Dr. Robert Glover
Procure and read a copy of Not Just Friends by Dr. Shirley Glass
If you're still somehow convinced to give it a go, she really needs to have her cell phone monitored for calls/texting activity, along with any social media activity like FB, et. al.
Then make a true determination if reconciliation with her would actually be worth it
In any event, get yourself thoroughly screened for the presence of STD's
*


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

F-102 said:


> Think we scared Ghost away?


CWI is a bigger shock to the AMCs of the world than an adulterous wife.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I see little hope for this marriage. The divorce is another matter.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Ghostduck13 said:


> Why I am so hurt:
> I am not a boastful guy, there is no reason for you to believe me but I think I am a great husband. I take care of my wife, cook for her every night, clean the house and often feel like I am the only one who takes care of things around the house. I even changed my diet to match hers after we discovered a few food allergies she has. I work my butt off to provide for her and protect her. Our sex life has been on a decline after our 1 year anniversary. Here is the thing, our intimacy is always fireworks, every time. The frequency is getting less and less. I always feel like I have to coax it from her. Even after everything that happened. I am crushed because I have to beg for it but she gave it to this other guy multiple times a week for months!?


 All this above is the reason why you wrote this thread. Your a giver and she's a taker. Now in a marriage there has to be some give and take. You give a little and get a little and she does the same thing but in your case, you thought by always giving makes you the great husband and you no doubt are except for the fact that your married to the wrong woman. 

The more you gave, the more she expected so when she decides to have an affair, she knows that your going to do very little if anything because your a giver.

So if you still want to be the giver husband, then you need to give her one more thing and that's a push out the door because I promise you that if your only married for two years and this starts already, then your in for a lot of years of uncertainty and heartache.

Your getting a ton of advice and these people know what their talking about. You better put your good guy suit in the trash and put on the bad guy one complete with a black hat and get this woman out of your life. 

File for divorce and hand her the papers. Oh God the tears will flow and the begging will be an academy award performance, but you now know what kind of woman you married and she's not marriage material. Get her out of your life and find yourself some happiness and later after the dust settles a good woman, but for the love of God unload her ASAP.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

STD tests.

Counselling might help. But after only 2 years of marriage? Hmmmm.


----------

